# Determining Maker/Model of Touchpad



## usakhncit (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi
I am trying to configure touchpad of my laptop. For this purpose, first I have to determine the maker/model of my touchpad. PCICONF does not have any result for touchpad. However, when I try to look into DMESG, I get following result:

```
[root@pc ~]$ dmesg |grep psm
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 3
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 3
```
But it does not tell about maker/mode. How can I know about the model of my touchpad?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2019)

zetrotrack000 said:


> PCICONF does not have any result for touchpad.


So-called Human Interface Devices (mice, keyboards, etc) are generally not connected through PCI or PCIe (not directly in any case). In your case it has a fairly traditional PS/2 interface.



zetrotrack000 said:


> But it does not tell about maker/mode.


Yes, it does. It's a Synaptics Touchpad.


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 19, 2019)

What exactly are you trying to configure? Does the touch pad work in the GUI? Do you want to change sensitivity, speed, etc?
If the kernel picked it up as shown in the log, the GUI should be able to use it. Maybe you need to check your Xorg.conf.


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 19, 2019)

SirDice said:


> So-called Human Interface Devices (mice, keyboards, etc) are generally not connected through PCI or PCIe (not directly in any case). In your case it has a fairly traditional PS/2 interface.
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. It's a Synaptics Touchpad.


I was thinking that it may be a generic device driver, my mistake.


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 19, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> What exactly are you trying to configure? Does the touch pad work in the GUI? Do you want to change sensitivity, speed, etc?
> If the kernel picked it up as shown in the log, the GUI should be able to use it. Maybe you need to check your Xorg.conf.


Yes, I am trying to change settings for palm detection and vertical scroll. I tried following settings in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure=16
hw.psm.synaptics.max_pressure=220
hw.psm.synaptics.max_width=10
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_current=3
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous=6
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous_na=20
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_len_squared=2000
hw.psm.synaptics.div_min=9
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max=17
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max_na=30
hw.psm.synaptics.div_len=100
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_top=200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_right=200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_bottom=200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_left=200
hw.psm.synaptics.window_min=4
hw.psm.synaptics.window_max=10
hw.psm.synaptics.multiplicator=10000
```
but these settings are not affecting palm detection and vertical scroll (I want to completely disable vertical scroll).
Moreover, KDE's Input Devices says that "No Touchpad Detected". So, that's why these settings are not working?


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 19, 2019)

Try with x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics 

From the manpage:

*"synaptics*_ is an Xorg input driver for touchpads.     Even though touchpads
       can be handled by the normal evdev or mouse drivers, this driver    allows
       more  advanced features of the touchpad to become available."_


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 19, 2019)

Criosphinx said:


> Try with x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics
> 
> From the manpage:
> 
> ...


xf86-input-synaptics is already installed:

```
[root@pc ~]# pkg install xf86-input-synaptics
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```
But still Touchpad is not recognized by system, and also pointed out by KDE. Please check attached screenshot.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 19, 2019)

Don't expect KDE to configure the touchpad, you need to set the apropiate options in a xorg configuration file (/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ - handbook, chapter 5.4. Xorg Configuration, subchapter 5.4.4.2. Single or Multiple Files).

For xf86-input-synaptics documention look at  synaptics(4),  syndaemon(1) and synclient(1).


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm not using a laptop but from the manpages and documentation I believe you need to add the line `hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"` to /boot/loader.conf

And then create a file under /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

```
Section "InputDevice"
Identifier  "Touchpad0"
Driver      "synaptics"
Option      "Protocol" "psm"
Option      "Device" "/dev/psm0"
EndSection
```

Adding the options you want to change.


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 20, 2019)

After applying the solution as mentioned above by Criosphinx, when I tried syndaemon to manipulate touchpad settings by following command:

```
[root@pc ~]# syndaemon -i 1
Unable to find a synaptics device.
[root@pc ~]# 
[root@pc ~]# syndaemon -i 1 /dev/psm0 
Unable to find a synaptics device.
```
To my amusement that it is saying that no synaptics device is present, however, if you see my first post and answer by SirDice, synaptics is present in my system.


----------



## userxbw (Sep 21, 2019)

here is the set names for config synaptics devices.

ftp://www.x.org/pub/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/synaptics.4.html


```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"
    Option      "PalmDetect" "1"
EndSection
```
something like that perhaps..

I use xinput for my touchpad.


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 21, 2019)

I will try and come back with results, today or tomorrow. I am currently on Linux, because due to non-detection of palm, it is very difficult for me to work on FreeBSD.


----------



## userxbw (Sep 21, 2019)

if you got a usb mouse, I just turn my touhpad off and use that. Just for an added  maybe this might work.
I put this in autostart, e16 , and , WindowMaker (wmaker), and in xfce I use there settings.

```
#FreeBSD    turn off touchpad
xinput set-prop $(xinput | awk '/Mouse/ {print $4}' | cut -d= -f2) "Device Enabled" 0 &
```

If you run xfce4 it might have a turnoff while typing in there, in Linux it does. I am in e16 and cannot logout and into xfce at the moment to check myself.


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 21, 2019)

userxbw said:


> here is the set names for config synaptics devices.
> 
> ftp://www.x.org/pub/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/synaptics.4.html
> 
> ...


I use following settings in (/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf):

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"
        Driver      "synaptics"
        Option      "Protocol" "psm"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/psm0"
        Option      "PalmDetect" "1"
        Option      "VertEdgeScroll" "0"
        Option      "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"
        Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "0"
        Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "0"
#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```
But still touchpad is not detecting Palm, and Vertical Scroll and Two Finger Scroll are not disabled.


----------



## userxbw (Sep 21, 2019)

this is off of Arch linux wiki, but it might still apply its xorg, and try different device names, I was just guessing on that example I posted.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "touchpad"
    Driver "synaptics"
    MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        Option "TapButton1" "1"
        Option "TapButton2" "3"
        Option "TapButton3" "2"
        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"
        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"
        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"
        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"
        Option "CircularScrolling" "on"
        Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"
        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"
        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"
        Option "CoastingSpeed" "0"
        Option "FingerLow" "30"
        Option "FingerHigh" "50"
        Option "MaxTapTime" "125"
        ...
EndSection
```






						Touchpad Synaptics - ArchWiki
					






					wiki.archlinux.org


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 22, 2019)

userxbw said:


> this is off of Arch linux wiki, but it might still apply its xorg, and try different device names, I was just guessing on that example I posted.
> 
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf
> 
> ...


No, these settings are also not working. I suspect two things:
1. Something is overriding /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf
2. With KDE, libinput is installed, so settings in xorg.conf are not working.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 22, 2019)

zetrotrack000 said:


> I suspect two things:
> 1. Something is overriding /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf


The best way to see which configuration files are read by xorg is to examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Please post the log file.

Note: The x11-drivers/xf86-input-synapticss installation comes with a sample configuration file:
/usrlocal/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf

You could use it as basis for further configuration, in case you won't use libinput for configuration.


zetrotrack000 said:


> 2. With KDE, libinput is installed, so settings in xorg.conf are not working.


For libinput(4) to work the driver needs to be set in the xorg configuration, see man page. You should also read all the other manual pages. The installation comes with a lot of man pages, to many to list. Execute `pkg info -l libinput| grep man`.


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 22, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> The best way to see which configuration files are read by xorg is to examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Please post the log file.


Please check output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[    31.005] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-1191.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
[    31.019]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    31.019] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    31.019] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 amd64
[    31.019] Current Operating System: FreeBSD pc 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE GENERIC amd64
[    31.019] Build Date: 22 August 2019  09:06:49AM
[    31.019]
[    31.025] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    31.025]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    31.025] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    31.025] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 22 14:24:51 2019
[    31.123] (==) Using config file: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    31.123] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    31.150] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    31.150] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    31.150] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    31.151] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    31.151] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    31.151] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    31.151] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    31.151] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    31.151] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    31.350] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/ubuntu-fonts/" does not exist.
[    31.350]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    31.380] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/roboto-fonts-ttf/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/ChromeOS/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/anonymous-pro/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/google-fonts/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/SourceSerifPro/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/SourceSansPro/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    31.380] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    31.380] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    31.380] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    31.380] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    31.403] (II) Loader magic: 0x421020
[    31.403] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    31.403]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    31.403]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    31.403]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    31.403]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    31.407] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[    31.407] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:103c:183e rev 9, Mem @ 0xc3000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    31.408] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6840:103c:183e rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc2000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00004000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    31.408] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    31.408] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    31.480] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    32.377] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    32.377]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    32.377]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    32.377] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    32.378] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    32.378] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    32.455] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    32.455]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917
[    32.455]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    32.455]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    32.455] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    32.455] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[    32.455] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[    32.455] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[    32.455] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[    32.455] (++) using VT number 9

[    32.461] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    32.461] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    32.461] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
[    32.461] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    32.461] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
[    32.462] (**) intel(0): Relaxed fencing enabled
[    32.462] (**) intel(0): Wait on SwapBuffers? enabled
[    32.462] (**) intel(0): Triple buffering? enabled
[    32.462] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled
[    32.462] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled
[    32.462] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled
[    32.462] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
[    32.462] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
[    32.483] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section Monitor0
[    32.489] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section
[    32.494] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
[    32.503] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 315a  Serial#: 0
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Year: 2012  Week: 0
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.4
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): 6 bits per channel
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Digital interface is undefined
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): clock: 76.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1430  h_sync_end 1478 h_blank_end 1606 h_border: 0
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 792 v_border: 0
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): clock: 50.8 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1430  h_sync_end 1478 h_blank_end 1606 h_border: 0
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 792 v_border: 0
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 2
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff004ca35a3100000000
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     00160104902213780a87f594574f8c27
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     27505400000001010101010101010101
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     010101010101ce1d56f0500018304030
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     250058c210000019d81356f050001830
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     4030250058c210000019000000000000
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     00000000000000000000000000000002
[    32.514] (II) intel(0):     000c42f20c4c641318296e00000000e4
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   76.30  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (47.5 kHz eP)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x39.9   50.80  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)
[    32.514] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)
[    32.519] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
[    32.524] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1366x768 +0+0
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[    32.533] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling
[    32.533] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    32.533] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    32.533] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    32.533] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    32.549] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    32.549]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    32.549]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    32.549] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    32.549] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    32.549] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    32.549] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    32.549] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1366x768 stride 5632, tiled
[    32.585] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
[    32.585] (II)         solid
[    32.585] (II)         copy
[    32.585] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
[    32.585] (II)         put_image
[    32.585] (II)         get_image
[    32.586] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    32.586] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
[    32.586] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl
[    32.586] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled
[    32.586] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    32.617] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
[    32.617] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    32.627] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
[    32.627] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder enabled
[    32.627] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video
[    32.627] (II) intel(0): [XvMC] xvmc_vld driver initialized.
[    32.627] (II) intel(0): DRI2: Enabled
[    32.627] (II) intel(0): DRI3: Disabled
[    32.646] (--) RandR disabled
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    33.000] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965
[    33.000] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    33.001] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203
[    33.737] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[    33.737] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[    33.737] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    33.752] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    33.755] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    33.755]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[    33.755]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    33.755]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    33.755] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[    33.755] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    33.755] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    33.755] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[    33.755] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[    33.755] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[    33.755] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[    33.755] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[    33.755] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    33.763] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[    33.763] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[    33.763] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    33.763] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    33.778] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    33.778]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.3
[    33.778]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    33.778]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    33.778] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    33.778] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[    33.778] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    33.778] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[    33.778] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[    33.778] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    33.778] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    33.778] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[    33.778] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[    33.778] (II) config/devd: device /dev/psm0 already opened
[    65.128] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12634
[    65.128] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    65.128] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (47.5 kHz eP)
[    65.128] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.80  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)
[    77.021] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12634
[    77.021] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    77.021] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (47.5 kHz eP)
[    77.021] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.80  1366 1430 1478 1606  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)
```
log is saying that:
[    33.778] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
and maybe devd is setting this, is this the cause of problem?


T-Daemon said:


> Note: The x11-drivers/xf86-input-synapticss installation comes with a sample configuration file:
> /usrlocal/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf


Instead of creating separate synaptic.conf file inside xorg.conf.d, directory, I am using settings in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf. I tried following settings:

```
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier  "Mouse0"
#    Driver      "synaptics"
#    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
#    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
#    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"
#    Driver      "synaptics"
#    Option        "Protocol" "psm"
#    Option        "Device" "/dev/psm0"
#    Option        "PalmDetect" "1"
#    Option      "VertEdgeScroll" "0"
#    Option      "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"
#    Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "0"
#    Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "0"
#    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "Mouse0"
    Driver "libinput"
        Option "TapButton1" "1"
        Option "TapButton2" "3"
        Option "TapButton3" "2"
        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "off"
        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "off"
        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "off"
        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "off"
        Option "CircularScrolling" "off"
#       Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"
#        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"
#        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"
        Option "CoastingSpeed" "0"
        Option "FingerLow" "30"
        Option "FingerHigh" "50"
        Option "MaxTapTime" "125"
EndSection
```
But still no luck :-(



T-Daemon said:


> For libinput(4) to work the driver needs to be set in the xorg configuration, see man page. You should also read all the other manual pages. The installation comes with a lot of man pages, to many to list. Execute `pkg info -l libinput| grep man`.


After reading some documentation, now I am using 'libinput' as driver, but still touchpad is misbehaving.


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 22, 2019)

One more thing:
some forum posts mentioned to disable 'moused'. So I tried it also, but in this case 'touchpad' was disabled.
And some posts mentioned to add:

```
Option        "AutoAddDevices"    "off"
```
to xorg.conf
Is this related to me also?


----------

